# 2009 Easter Egg Contest



## Jim (Mar 30, 2009)

We had one last year, we are having one this year! 8) 

Contest is open to all members. Guess how many eggs are in the jar. Closest over or under wins. 

*There is 1 rule with this one:* Winner must respond within *24* hours after the deadline to this thread to win. No response, the prize goes back on the wall.

Contest Starts now, and ends at 6PM EASTERN, Easter night April 12, 2009. Respond here with your guess.

*How many eggs are in the jar?*






More importantly, The Prize.

The winner will receive one of my favorite lures, A Specialty Tackle Junior D Crankbait 092 (Tennesse Shad). This is truly a suspending crankabit. You should see it 8-9 feet down in clear water, It stops on a dime and stays there. This lure triggers aggressive reaction strikes...no BS.

https://www.basstackledepot.com/specialtytacklejuniordcrankbaits.aspx






Read the 2005 Review of this awesome bait!
https://www.tackletour.com/reviewjuniord.html




Disclaimer: All rules, contests, and prizes can change because.


----------



## poolie (Mar 30, 2009)

My greyhounds know a thing or two about bunnies and they think he left 66 eggs in the jar.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 30, 2009)

60 for me!


----------



## Bubba (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm gonna go with 70. :mrgreen: 


Thanks Jim! =D>


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 30, 2009)

I say 83


----------



## G3_Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

94


----------



## shamoo (Mar 30, 2009)

Me thinks 125


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 30, 2009)

77 for me.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 30, 2009)

48


----------



## Andy (Mar 31, 2009)

53

Thanks for the chance Jim!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 31, 2009)

Jim:

a few questions: 

1) Are you off your diet?

2) Do your children have access for the eggs?

3} Same question but for teh dog, access to the jar A?


If the answer to any of the above is YES, I am going with no eggs and some ripped pieces of foil.


if not, then 42 please


----------



## Jim (Mar 31, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Jim:
> 
> a few questions:
> 
> ...



answers:

1, No!,I see a dim light at the end of this tunnel! \/ 

2, Yes (all the eggs were gone 1 day after the picture was taken. I'm surprised no one in my house got sick.)

3, Dog knows if he goes near any of our food, it will hurt. :LOL2:


----------



## Gamefisher (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll take 100, Alex.


----------



## grizzly (Mar 31, 2009)

57


----------



## BensalemAngler (Mar 31, 2009)

79


----------



## russ010 (Mar 31, 2009)

142


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 31, 2009)

I believe it is 73.....


----------



## Zum (Mar 31, 2009)

64 plz


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 31, 2009)

41 [-o<


----------



## redbug (Mar 31, 2009)

Ill say 132


----------



## Specknreds (Mar 31, 2009)

80


----------



## goat83 (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm going with 96


----------



## countryboy210 (Mar 31, 2009)

56 For Me.


----------



## wildcatfan (Mar 31, 2009)

With My first post I'll say 32.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 31, 2009)

wildcatfan said:


> With My first post I'll say 32.



Welcome - do not make it your only post

and which Wildcats, Nova, AZ, KY, Kansas State?


----------



## Jim (Mar 31, 2009)

wildcatfan said:


> With My first post I'll say 32.



:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining....and finally posting! :mrgreen:


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> if not, then 42 please


Ah, your killing me. *I* was going to go with the answer to the universe. 

Lets go with 43 for me.


----------



## wildcatfan (Mar 31, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> wildcatfan said:
> 
> 
> > With My first post I'll say 32.
> ...




Thanks. 
BIG BLUE NATION! Hopefully we'll be back to form soon. 

Just ordered a G3 1860 cc today. looking forward to delivery


----------



## Jim (Mar 31, 2009)

wildcatfan said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > wildcatfan said:
> ...



Very nice man! Congrats! Cant wait to see it!


----------



## daltonmcgill (Mar 31, 2009)

36 [-o<


----------



## Popeye (Apr 1, 2009)

93 sez me


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 1, 2009)

wildcatfan said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > wildcatfan said:
> ...



What the heck is the Big Blue Nation???? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## natetrack (Apr 1, 2009)

I'll take 67 thanks.


----------



## Codeman (Apr 1, 2009)

I say 75 on the money.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 1, 2009)

101


----------



## ejones1961 (Apr 6, 2009)

55


----------



## ben2go (Apr 6, 2009)

*34*


----------



## hengstthomas (Apr 6, 2009)

78


----------



## Brine (Apr 7, 2009)

98


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Apr 7, 2009)

44


----------



## Nick Jones (Apr 7, 2009)

58


----------



## ford4x4dad (Apr 7, 2009)

69 eggs in the jar


----------



## bcritch (Apr 8, 2009)

54 for me.....


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 9, 2009)

102 IT IS.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 9, 2009)

49


----------



## BLK fisher (Apr 9, 2009)

I will take 86 Please.


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 10, 2009)

47 is my luck guess.

Thanks for letting me play.


----------



## rome8899 (Apr 10, 2009)

52 here.


----------



## shadow (Apr 11, 2009)

64 [-o<


----------



## michiganman18 (Apr 11, 2009)

im gonna say 105
:?:


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2009)

And the Winner is BLK fisher with a guess of 86 eggs.

There were 88 eggs in the Jar! 

BLK fisher, you have until 6 PM eastern Monday the 13th to respond here or the bait goes back up on the wall of shame.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 12, 2009)

Congrats BLK! 8)


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 12, 2009)

Congrats BLK!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 12, 2009)

Congrats! =D>


----------



## BLK fisher (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you guys and special thanks to Jim for running the best site on the net. Jim, if you need my info pm me. Thanks again.


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2009)

BLK fisher said:


> Thank you guys and special thanks to Jim for running the best site on the net. Jim, if you need my info pm me. Thanks again.



Nope, I still have it! :beer:


----------



## Popeye (Apr 12, 2009)

=D> =D> =D> Congratulations.


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 12, 2009)

congrats.... =D>


----------



## Zum (Apr 12, 2009)

congradulations...wow 88 of them little suckers


----------



## ben2go (Apr 12, 2009)

Congrats.


----------



## Andy (Apr 12, 2009)

I was going to change my guess to 0 because I thaught Jim may eat them all.... LOL

Congrats BLK fisher!


----------



## ejones1961 (Apr 13, 2009)

congrats


----------



## BLK fisher (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks guys. Can't wait to throw that crank. Looks awesome.


----------

